# Ref; Every one's fav popcorn



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 10, 2018)

So I haven't been smoking a bunch this week yet, but I remembered Humdinger gave me some smoked salt..and I made popcorn. My go to popcorn is always just garlic and salt, ample butter.

I'm always curious to hear other people's way to jazz things up with this though. I can eat popcorn every day my self..I do hot sauce in the butter some times, some times soy sauce. How about every one else?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2018)

Butter and Ranch Seasoning
Butter and Black Truffle Salt
Cheddar or Parmesan cheese


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 10, 2018)

Truffle Salt? Some thing tells me I'll need to do some looking to find it locally Chile!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Truffle Salt? Some thing tells me I'll need to do some looking to find it locally Chile!


It's great on a lot of things, popcorn, scrambled eggs, rice/risotto, baked/mashed potatoes and more.


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 10, 2018)

Last year I grew some red popcorn and that worked out well. This year I grew it again and the animals tore it to shreds, and I got nothing.

FYI ordinary popcorn from the grocery can be viable, in my experience about 75%

Linda wants popcorn almost every day. My routine is to use a deep narrow pot, and measure out just enough popcorn to cover the bottom. Pour that out into a big steel bowl and start the heat under the pot. Let that warm up until the oil "shimmers" as they say. Put the corn in the oil (did you make sure you know where the lid is?) and separately melt some butter. Pop the corn, pour it in the bowl, sprinkle it with salt, drizzle it with the melted butter, stir it again and salt it again.

Serve.

I could easily do a hot pepper version but no one else in the house would eat it.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 10, 2018)

This stuff is good.They have a regular cheddar also if you miss the orange fingers.:rolleyes:
I buy the same brand cure #1.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2018)

My kids like the sweet heat of my Cajun Rib Tickler Rub on popcorn. I love popcorn but seems more than a cereal bowl full and I am guaranteed a night of Gastric Distress...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2018)

Finally grated cheddar cheese.

Chris


----------



## Day-licious BBQ (Oct 11, 2018)

My favorite is simply, butter and Old Bay! 

Disclaimer: I am from Maryland, we put Old Bay on everything!


----------



## zwiller (Oct 11, 2018)

I am big fan of simple but GOOD.  All the pro stuff is now available.  Top grade kernels, flavacol, etc.  Favorite of mine is kettle corn in the whirly.  The key is using mushroom popcorn.    

If I am in the mood to jazz up nuked fare I hit with garlic powder and parmasean cheese.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 11, 2018)

I actually live near a popcorn distributor so I get all the fancy kernels. Like Baby rice popcorn <Not actually rice..just not many hulls left over when it pops. I buy it when they put cases on sale>.

I never thought of old bay ...nor did I know that company sold cheese powder. Hrm...!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2018)

We tried many ways of popping corn in our nearly 50 years of marriage, but about 8 years ago my older Sister tipped me off about the Micro-wave popper seen below.
You can use oil with it if you want, but you don't have to---I don't, and it works Great---Tastes almost like we used to get in a Movie Theater. 
I use real fine Butter flavored Salt, and sometimes "Nacho flavored".


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 11, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> We tried many ways of popping corn in our nearly 50 years of marriage, but about 8 years ago my older Sister tipped me off about the Micro-wave popper seen below.
> You can use oil with it if you want, but you don't have to---I don't, and it works Great---Tastes almost like we used to get in a Movie Theater.
> I use real fine Butter flavored Salt, and sometimes "Nacho flavored".
> View attachment 378001


I have seen these, though never got one. I got two oil poppers around. <One of them is a whirley pop for the stove top>. I normally just use my counter top model though. Some thing tells me this cleans easier.. :P


----------



## zwiller (Oct 11, 2018)

Went down the movie popcorn rabbit hole...  The "popcorn snobs" say the key to movie theater popcorn is well seasoned whirly so I never clean mine and just wipe it down.  I can get you my notes for specifics but in a nutshell: whirly, white popcorn, coconut oil, flavacol = movie popcorn.  I also have a jug of the "butter topping" they use but not really needed honestly.  Make it with the butter topping in place of the coconut oil and a little more flavacol and then it becomes "bar popcorn".


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2018)

If you haven't put a handful of Jalapeno slices in with your kernels and oil as they pop you haven't lived!


----------



## Braz (Oct 11, 2018)

I am a traditionalist when it comes to popcorn. MUST be made in a WhirleyPop on the stove. Any other way is an affront to the pop gods. I put kosher salt in a mortar & pestle and grind it fine, drizzle on a 50/50 mix of melted butter/olive oil. Eat till I get a stomach ache and resolve to be more prudent next time.

Trivia fact: Indiana is the largest popcorn producing state in the U.S.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 11, 2018)

Microwave, dusted with Tony Chachere's.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Oct 11, 2018)

Im a microwave guy myself although Im going to have to check out these WhirelyPop things everyone has mentioned. So far my favorite seasoning is the Cabela's Tequila Lime Salt on buttered popcorn.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 11, 2018)

My go-to is Microwave Popcorn, and Parmesan Cheese.
The wife likes Butter melted and drizzled on hers.

Most recently, I will drizzle butter on mine, then hit it with more cheese than should be allowed, and the cheese sticks better to the buttered popcorn. I love to separate out the kernels at the end of the bowl and shovel the cheese in my maw.
I might try adding some powdered honey to my cheese. Just to see if I like it. :rolleyes:
Life, and food... is an experiment. o_O


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 11, 2018)

I avoid actual bagged microwave popcorn because it's linked to -alot- of health risks and just tastes like salt to me. Even though I can get higher grade then normal microwave popcorn.



ghostguy6 said:


> Im a microwave guy myself although Im going to have to check out these WhirelyPop things everyone has mentioned. So far my favorite seasoning is the Cabela's Tequila Lime Salt on buttered popcorn.


If you got a stove, you can use a whirley pop, you just gotta man it whilst it goes. Thats why I got a countertop oil popper..that and glass stoves can sort of break under high heat, which I used for the whirley pop.

Any one here ever heard of Popcorn Salad? This is a real thing, popcorn base for salad.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I avoid actual bagged microwave popcorn because it's linked to -alot- of health risks and just tastes like salt to me. Even though I can get higher grade then normal microwave popcorn.
> 
> 
> If you got a stove, you can use a whirley pop, you just gotta man it whilst it goes. Thats why I got a countertop oil popper..that and glass stoves can sort of break under high heat, which I used for the whirley pop.
> ...




I agree---I never found a Microwave "Bag" popcorn that I liked.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 11, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I agree---I never found a Microwave "Bag" popcorn that I liked.
> 
> Bear


They do some with olive oil now, so it's vaguely healthier... but..

https://www.webmd.com/lung/popcorn-lung

There is legitimately a condition so commonly caused by microwave popcorn that even when caused by other things, it's called Popcorn Lung. I'm a bit surprised I never got it at one point, years back when my diabetes wasn't overly controlled <IE; I was being young and stupid> One of the few foods that seemed to play nice was popcorn. I was eating about 3 bags a day. Then I read about the horrid things it can do.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 11, 2018)

I love popcorn a lot of different ways.  One of my favorites is to use JT crispy n light white microwave popcorn.  Dust it with a healthy dose of white cheddar cheese powder and smoke it with some hickory smoke for about 60-90 mins.  After that I have gone back a lot to just making it in a pan on the stove with some real butter and salt.  Still get some other microwave popcorn from time to time as well.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 11, 2018)

Popcorn Lung?
Sounds like somebodies thesis to get out of college.
I smoked cigarettes for 35 years, worked in industrial environments, and spent 7 years in the Uranium Mining and Milling industry in Wyoming.
Popcorn lung is about as low a worry as I could ever come up with.
I won't live forever, and never talked to anybody who got out of life alive.
My heart attack was due to eating too much red meat. Where there's fat there's flavor.... No, where there is Beef Fat, there is cholesterol to plug your arteries.

Act II is the one we happen to like. Our Microwave oven even has a Popcorn button on it. :confused:;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Popcorn Lung?
> Sounds like somebodies thesis to get out of college.
> I smoked cigarettes for 35 years, worked in industrial environments, and spent 7 years in the Uranium Mining and Milling industry in Wyoming.
> Popcorn lung is about as low a worry as I could ever come up with.
> ...


Oh heck, now I wonder...can we make popcorn in a smoker.. LOL


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Popcorn Lung?
> Sounds like somebodies thesis to get out of college.
> I smoked cigarettes for 35 years, worked in industrial environments, and spent 7 years in the Uranium Mining and Milling industry in Wyoming.
> Popcorn lung is about as low a worry as I could ever come up with.
> ...



It is an actual thing but so far I have only heard about it happening in people who work in the factories that produce the microwave popcorn.  It is caused by inhaling chemicals that are in the butter flavoring.  At this point I have only heard it happening in one consumer and they said he ate 2 bags a day for 10 years.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2018)

> *Once the dangers associated with diacetyl were discovered in the early 2000s, the majority of popcorn producers stopped using the chemical.*
> 
> However, e-cigarette vapor has been proven to contain diacetyl.
> 
> ...


Vaping is where there has been a recent significant rise in Popcorn Lung.
The market for flavored liquids is HUGE!
And these Vapers are using it near constantly, leading to higher and more concentrated rates of exposure than former popcorn factory workers ever experienced.
Keep vaping people!


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 12, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Vaping is where there has been a recent significant rise in Popcorn Lung.
> The market for flavored liquids is HUGE!
> And these Vapers are using it near constantly, leading to higher and more concentrated rates of exposure than former popcorn factory workers ever experienced.
> Keep vaping people!



In my opinion, they should try vaping some Round Up....


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 12, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Oh heck, now I wonder...can we make popcorn in a smoker.. LOL



Sure Tom, just set your pan of Jiffy Pop directly on the element.
(Um, easier if you have removed all the tin garbage like I have...)


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2018)

Earlier this year while on our trout fishing vacation, we bought four things of Jiffy Pop.
Wanted to show the kids the way we did it at their age, not one of those darned things popped more than a handful of popcorn.  It was hilarious watching the kids and ladies trying to make those things pop some corn, one actually caught on fire.  I may even have pictures of that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Earlier this year while on our trout fishing vacation, we bought four things of Jiffy Pop.
> Wanted to show the kids the way we did it at their age, not one of those darned things popped more than a handful of popcorn.  It was hilarious watching the kids and ladies trying to make those things pop some corn, one actually caught on fire.  I may even have pictures of that.



LOL---I think they even got worse than they used to be.
At least you had some fine Tasting Trout!!!

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Oct 12, 2018)

LOL  Jiffy was for "rich kids" in my youth so we never had it.  Recently, the wife and I saw it for sale and grabbed one.  Didn't think they sold it anymore.  Our youngest got the biggest kick watching it pop.  Video'd the whole thing.  Funny.  

No one suggested making popcorn in bacon grease yet?!?!?!?!  Classic.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2018)

:mad:  Your's popped?!?! :p


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 12, 2018)

When I make pork rinds, French fries, or potato chips I like this a lot. It goes very well on popcorn too. Heck, even corn on the cob for that matter. This recipe makes a lot. But you are the type of person (like me) that likes to tip and drain the last bits and seasoning of a BBQ potato chip bag directly into your mouth, this is for you. Good for having in a shaker at the table. Go as heavy as you like.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-lays-bbq-clone-rub.248703/

Lays BBQ Clone (for potato chips)

1 cup brown sugar
1 cup white sugar
1 cup salt
2.5 oz powdered mustard
2.5 oz paprika
2 oz onion soup mix
2 tbsp black pepper
2 tbsp crushed red pepper flakes

 Mix together well. Then grind into powder with a coffee grinder​


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 12, 2018)

All I have to say is..Jiffy pop isn't meant to catch on fire? I swore thats why we bought it..LOL!

As for bacon grease- that is what my whirley pop is basically for, when I actually have bacon grease left over, I use it in that and...well. A rare treat.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 12, 2018)

zwiller said:


> No one suggested making popcorn in bacon grease yet?!?!?!?!  Classic.



Ding Ding Ding Ding...and we have a winner haha.  

Just mentioned this to my family and they all crinkled their noses, paused, and then said let's try it.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 12, 2018)

Yum! Just finished me a bag of Act II, with Butter, and Parmesan.
Pop the bag, melted the butter (12 seconds), Drizzled and cheesed it up.
With my second cold beer after my last run of the day.

One happy Pappy here. :D


----------

